# Another Bluetooth question. RCD510,9w2,vcds coding.



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay here we go.. I finally picked up the RT vagcon cable. I have an 09 CC VR6 with a swapped in RCD 510. I added an 9w2 module to it. I am able to check of"enable BT Audio" in settings but under media it is still greyed out. In VCDS, I enabled BT. I can pair my Galaxy Note3 to the BT but I get no sound, calls or music and see no way to enable it. I have searced and searched and can not find the step by step to code it correctly. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/bluetooth-9w7-module-voice-control-retrofit-swap-install-and-faq/


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/bluetooth-9w7-module-voice-control-retrofit-swap-install-and-faq/


Thanks for the reply. Thats actually the DIY I used to get as far as I did.  I think something is missing though. The Note 3 says its paired with the car but I see nothing in the car that enables any sound. In Media BT is greyed out. Im thinking the MFD may need to be coded as well. So close but yet so far..:banghead:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you need a 9w3 or 9w7 honestly.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

9w2 supports A2DP streaming for sure, 9w3 does not.

Have you tried playing a song on you phone, then go to RCD-510 and select bluetooth. For me it also grayed out until the phone is actually playing audio.
This is how I did it with an RNS-315 and 9w2 and it worked fine.
Did not have to do any coding but I had a 2010 which already had a 9w3 that I swapped for a 9w2.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> 9w2 supports A2DP streaming for sure, 9w3 does not.
> 
> Have you tried playing a song on you phone, then go to RCD-510 and select bluetooth. For me it also grayed out until the phone is actually playing audio.
> This is how I did it with an RNS-315 and 9w2 and it worked fine.
> Did not have to do any coding but I had a 2010 which already had a 9w3 that I swapped for a 9w2.


Will try that when she gets home. So are you saying it wont automatically sync when you get in the car?? How about phone calls? Thanks for your input.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Phone does sync just fine and calls come in. Just the streaming option is not avaliable until you actually play something from the phone. At least that was the case for me.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

9w2 = stream music only
9w3 = phone call only
9w7 = phone calls + audio (this is the BT Module you need to do both)


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> 9w2 supports A2DP streaming for sure, 9w3 does not.
> 
> Have you tried playing a song on you phone, then go to RCD-510 and select bluetooth. For me it also grayed out until the phone is actually playing audio.
> This is how I did it with an RNS-315 and 9w2 and it worked fine.
> Did not have to do any coding but I had a 2010 which already had a 9w3 that I swapped for a 9w2.


No dice. Even repaired with the car. It shows VW UHV paired. No audio, calls etc and BT Audio still greyed out. In setup, BT autoplay is selectable and checked.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Still no luck. :banghead:


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

again with RCD510 you'll need 9W7 BT module if you want to do phone calls & BT audio

also have you try connecting another phone??


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

teknodogg said:


> again with RCD510 you'll need 9W7 BT module if you want to do phone calls & BT audio
> 
> also have you try connecting another phone??


Actually, I did. The VW system is visible and paired. Still dont see anywhere on the radio where I can even use the streaming function. I am looking for the 9w7 now but would at least like to get this one working.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Just ran a test thru Vagon and the VCDS "sees" my Nexus 5. Still no audio.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

For me I play something on the phone, go to Media on my radio and select bluetooth.
I've had it working with 9w2 just fine.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Stupid comment but make sure you wired the speaker wires from module to the radio?


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

milan187 said:


> For me I play something on the phone, go to Media on my radio and select bluetooth.
> I've had it working with 9w2 just fine.


But that's with the RNS-315, no? Doesn't the RNS-315 have BT self-contained? Are you sure media is going through the 9w2?


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> For me I play something on the phone, go to Media on my radio and select bluetooth.
> I've had it working with 9w2 just fine.


BT audio is greyed out even though I have it selected under the setup menu. Do you remember how you coded?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

jbg7474 said:


> But that's with the RNS-315, no? Doesn't the RNS-315 have BT self-contained? Are you sure media is going through the 9w2?


100% this was before I enabled BT audio on RNS-315, also had it working with RCD-510


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

g1xx3r said:


> BT audio is greyed out even though I have it selected under the setup menu. Do you remember how you coded?


Mine is grayed out as well until I play a song on the phone. Once the phone is playing something the BT icon on the radio is selectable.

I did not have to do any coding but go into your radio with Vagcom and see if there are any BT options there.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Mine is grayed out as well until I play a song on the phone. Once the phone is playing something the BT icon on the radio is selectable.
> 
> I did not have to do any coding but go into your radio with Vagcom and see if there are any BT options there.


Okay, finally have BT Audio playing. I also guess that you have to enable it on the phone each time you get in. Was hoping it would automatically sync. Milan, are you able to make calls through BT. Someone stated earlier that it is not possible with 9w2 but I am able to make calls. The issue now is that the other person can't hear me. I get an open circuit error through vcds for the mic. Does that also need to be coded or is the mic just bad. I tried reconnecting it a few times but no dice.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

g1xx3r said:


> Okay, finally have BT Audio playing. I also guess that you have to enable it on the phone each time you get in. Was hoping it would automatically sync. Milan, are you able to make calls through BT. Someone stated earlier that it is not possible with 9w2 but I am able to make calls. The issue now is that the other person can't hear me. I get an open circuit error through vcds for the mic. Does that also need to be coded or is the mic just bad. I tried reconnecting it a few times but no dice.


Audio should work every time you play it from the phone but just need to enable it on the radio this is how it was for me. Phone calls also work just fine. 9w2 is missing functionality to control phone calls from mfd or radio but talking works just fine. Phone calls work with all modules and in this case what 9w7 upgrade would give you is calling from steering wheel via mfd screen on the dash. I don't even use that anyway, I think 9w2 is just fine for everything. 

Based on your error code you either wired the microphone incorrectly or you have a bad mic. I think you should really double check your wiring and make sure you have continuity from one end of the wire to the other if you have a multimeter. 

No other coding should be necessary just correct wiring for the mic or the mic it's self. 

Let us know.


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Audio should work every time you play it from the phone but just need to enable it on the radio this is how it was for me. Phone calls also work just fine. 9w2 is missing functionality to control phone calls from mfd or radio but talking works just fine. Phone calls work with all modules and in this case what 9w7 upgrade would give you is calling from steering wheel via mfd screen on the dash. I don't even use that anyway, I think 9w2 is just fine for everything.
> 
> Based on your error code you either wired the microphone incorrectly or you have a bad mic. I think you should really double check your wiring and make sure you have continuity from one end of the wire to the other if you have a multimeter.
> 
> ...


You've been very helpful. Much appreciated. This is my Wife's CC and she said it did automatically sync and play this morning when she left for work. I bought the 9w2 with the harness included. I have read that the mic may be wired incorrectly which makes sense. Will try switching that before throwing money at a new mic. Thanks again for your help and I will definitely give an update. Good thing in all of this is that I've become quite comfortable with vcds.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

teknodogg said:


> 9w2 = stream music only + phone calls (no MFD control/address book)
> 9w3 = phone call only with MFD address book control and fucntion (no BT audio)
> 9w7 = phone calls + audio + MFD (this one will do all 3)


Fixed, this was causing confusion

@g1xx3r: glad to help!


----------



## g1xx3r (Nov 5, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Fixed, this was causing confusion
> 
> @g1xx3r: glad to help!


Finally got it working. Thanks for your help.


----------

